# Summer is Here - what does your Vizsla get up to????



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

At last the weather has warmed up in the UK and the boys enjoyed a swim at the lake yesterday. I'm so proud of Boris -he hasn't had to learn to swim he just jumps in and goes....and I just had to catch it on camera. Sorry don't know how to edit so we have on lookers cheering him on and throwing sticks!!!¬Five minutes after I put the camera away he was in the lake after Canada Geese goslings...so embarrassing....but the whistle recall is now working great!!!

Would love to see what your Vs get up to???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oReurHNHWWM&feature=channel&list=UL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXZTOB9E7jM&feature=BFa&list=ULoReurHNHWWM


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Boris is really so cute! Love his look and he's an excellent swimmer!! Had he been out running around all day or is he always that laid back? I remember reading a post you left on Claire's thread about wire haired not having as demanding exercise requirements.

This is Otto at the beach http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er8GjlGFf5w 

Another one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulIWfIzme2Y


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We are in Georgia (Southeastern US) so it's already hot! We go outside in the morning & early evening. 

Sadie has been busy chasing birds for miles & miles (killdeer). they fly very low & screech up a storm. She loves it.

She's also been going out to our farm a few times a week, running around the pastures & woods and going into the ponds - but only up to her neck. :

Regular visits to the dog park too - gotta see the friends & stay social!

After all that, she's tired every night. Being the lap dog that she is, this is what we end up with 8)


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow that Otto can swim. He is a magnificent looking dog.....loved the videos.

Yes Boris is generally pretty laid back....he has his moments...but compared to some of the phyco moments that I read about on the forum he is definitely a laid back puppy. When we go for walks he is always on the go and he is always busy with sticks or something in the garden but not scatty!!!

Watching Otto makes me want to plan a trip to the beach....watch this space


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

only saw this thread after I'd already posted in another thread, Otto's doing great!, must be the nice weather as Ruby seems very happy in the water now too ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erwqZA4d8BM


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Harrigab, just loved the videos of Ruby swimming - she's loves it. I particulaly loved the video of the ball and the swans - one eye on the swans and the other on the ball. My Dane would have been in after those swans, he is just fascinated with them, so we have to put him on the lead whenever the swans are about.

Ruby is beautiful, I just hope Boris turns out as nice as Ruby.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks for the compliments Alice, Boris is already a beautiful boy so no worries there. ;D


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We're trying to get Odin to like the water...
This is about as far as he would go in. We were at a public beach with no off leash allowed. We plan on going to the dog beach in the near future and letting him really try. Any of the other GTA V's wanna teach Odin to swim?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Kristen,

Don't worry he will get more and more confident with the water every time you go to the beach, but if you can find another dog that swims they will have so much fun together.


Of course you could always trying swimming with him, I'll bet he would love that!! 8)


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Hotmischief and Harrigab!!

Hotmischief - what did you mean by "watch this space"? lol

Harrigab - i watched a few more vids of Ruby as well.. I got a kick out of the swan video!! She was determined to get that ball!! Too funny!

Kristen - I agree with Hotmischief - another dog showing Odin the way should help! Otto always had his Uncle Angus to show him the way. The few times he wasn't around, Otto would splash and jump but the swimming came later.

Keep the videos coming! Love watching the dogs having fun in the water!! (Or whatever else they do for Summer Fun!!)

We're off to a Memorial Day Cookout/Dog fest!!! Two chocolate labs, one Bernese Mtn dog, one lab/border collie mix, one golden retriever/border collie mix, a boxer, and of course one Vizsla!! and maybe more! I'm excited!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Ottosmama "watch this space" because watching Otto swimming in the sea looked really good fun. So I am going to organise a Viszla Whizz +one Gt Dane to the beach this summer... and I will take the camera...so there will be more video footage of swimming Vs if you watch this space!!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

went to answer the phone, came back out into garden for my siesta and....


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

then I thought I'd get on with cleaning out my garden shed and wondered where Ruby had got to...


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*harrigab*, didn't you know? Sunning in a chair is the new IT thing to do this year for Vs


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hahaha! That is brilliant *harrigab*! ;D

My partner just went out for a beer... Of course Elza took over his spot. 
She meant to lay on the purple blanket... ???


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Harrigab - FAB photos, just loved them. Mine always move by the time I get the camera in a situation like that!!!

Ruby is obviously a very bright girl 8) 8)


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Cooper just loves playing on the fort in summer, he has a look out, then zooms down to the trampoline...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/35869-steps-2038-miles.html

Help both Bailey and I get in shape for hunting season. I did 20 + miles yesterday in the hills, so Bailey and Chloe covered three times that.

Happy trails and tired dogs and sore feet. Don't get much better than that.

RBD


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I'm new to this board but we have 2 V's and their favorite summer activity is swimming (usually chasing after frisbees). 

Here are Flynn (almost 7 yrs) and Luna (almost 1 yr.). Both are great swimmers but Flynn is afraid to jump off a dock or a rock and Luna loves jumping! 

I hope these pictures comes through.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Ooops, only one came through. Here's the other.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of both dogs. Love the one of Luna catching air.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Thanks TexasRed!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow... love the picture of Luna in mid air - fantastic photos Flynnandlunasmom. Is she coming to the Olympics for the diving this summer?


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> Kristen,
> 
> , but if you can find another dog that swims they will have so much fun together.


Yeah, so Jack kind of likes that water. Wont go in unless he can feel something under his feet. My mom's dogs love to swim. They have a pond on their land. Thought being around them would get Jack going, But was wrong. When Radar went to run and jump in Jack got all scaried and ran away. They say dogs are like their owners. My husband picked Jack out!! I guess just have to keep Jack at it. He is SO scaried of SOOO many things. I dont get it.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

So far this spring, gus has been on a boat trip, a trip to the Oregon coast, and camping. The pictures are of him LOVING the beach and modeling his new life jacket  (Safety first!)


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Great photos jjohnson and where did you get that great life jacket?


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Petco.com


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

SLEEP!


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

"Hey ... take me outside ... again ... cause I like have so much energy left it's unreal!


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

tiggers said:


> SLEEP!
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> I just love how they put their heads on the pillow!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks to Jjohnson, now I _REALLY _ want to move to Oregon! Those pictures of the coast are enticing! 
Tiggersmum, just have to compliment you on your beautiful V and your home decor!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is Gracie sporting her new life jacket on our recent camping trip. 

She won't voluntarily swim, mind you...but when she flipped my son's kayak in the middle of the pond she made a *beeline* for shore at Vizsla speed. Someone should have had the video camera rolling...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/napa-river-dog-wonderland.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/delta-princess-chloe.html

Getting the boat ready for the summer. The dogs love the water. Maybe I can teach them how to water ski this year. That would be fun. :

RBD


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

When not in training with us this summer, this is what one of our client's dogs (Hunter) gets to do in summer.

http://youtu.be/YHM_yfw3720


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*Red* - great pictures can't wait for the youtube video of the waterskiing  


*Ken * - loved the video, Hunter is certainly enjoying himself my boys are very envious 8) 8)


----------

